# Need help - Seeking full-time housekeeper



## rafika (Jan 12, 2013)

I just moved to Guadalajara a few weeks ago and am seeking to hire a full-time housekeeper to manage all aspects of our large household, including occasionally supervising workmen, overseeing set up for special events, and maintaining inventory. 

Right now, we have a maid coming just to clean two days a week, but we really need a qualified "ama de llaves." 

:fingerscrossed: Please, let me know if you have any suggestions. Newspaper ads have not attracted any candidates so far. 

Thanks.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

Try word-of-mouth recommendations.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ThomasLagos said:


> Try word-of-mouth recommendations.


A good idea, Thomas, but a bit too late. Rafika's post was made over four months ago and he (or she) has not returned since then to the forum.


----------



## rbehik (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you still need a housekeeper?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rbehik said:


> Do you still need a housekeeper?


This post was made two years, so there's no chance you will get an answer to your question.


----------

